# RNO - Rhinomed Limited



## System (1 November 2011)

Consegna Group Limited (CGP) was formerly known as Helicon Group Limited (HCG).

http://www.consegna.com


----------



## System (25 November 2013)

*Re: RNO - Rhinomed*

On November 18th, 2013, Consegna Group Limited (CGP) changed its name to Rhinomed Limited (RNO).


----------



## DocK (4 July 2014)

*Re: RNO - Rhinomed*





I've just been watching last night's Your Money Your Call, and this company was mentioned.  It sounded like a great product so I looked up the chart and thought "Wow - could a mention on a Sky Business cause that kind of jump?"  I notice they got a speeding ticket from ASX and had no explanation themselves.  They company did mention in their reply that they felt the share price had been oversold following a sell-down by a previous major shareholder and had been re-rated by analysts since then.

From a chart perspective it does appear that a turnaround was in progress and support at 0.02c was in place.  The product sounds like it would have a large market with some decent marketing, and if they manage to commercialise a sleep apnea model they could be onto a great product.  According to the company info on Commsec:  







> Rhinomed Limited (RNO, formerly Consegna Group Limited) is a consumer and medical device company with a focus on nasal respiratory and breathing management. RNO operates in Australia and currently focuses on commercialising its near-to-market BreatheAssist Technology portfolio; including (i) sport & exercise, (ii) wellbeing (appetite & anxiety), (iii) sleep/snoring & sleep apnea, and (iv) drug delivery (migraine & allergies) market.




The dude on YMYC gave it a glowing report (probably owned shares and was a very happy holder this morning), and it is apparently a popular device used by cyclists as it allows them to take in approx 30 - 40% more oxygen by wearing a little implant widget in their noses.

I'd be tempted to put a very small % of my capital into it if it came back to about .025c or thereabouts, as it would appear to have a bright future if marketed and perhaps patented effectively.  Thoughts???


----------



## Junior (27 November 2015)

*Re: RNO - Rhinomed*

I read an article in the age this morning about their products, and their deal with Boots in the UK.

Their financials look absolutely shocking though, and the chart doesn't look great either with a recent capital raising to also factor in.

Anyone following this stock at all?


----------



## greggles (21 June 2018)

Rhinomed announced today that it has entered into a non-binding term sheet with Columbia Care LLC, the largest medical marijuana operator in the United States, to license Rhinomed's nasal platform for the delivery of medical cannabis and cannabinoid compounds, analogues and derivatives.

Another ASX-listed company getting in on the cannabis craze. The announcement has given RNO's share price a 16% lift to 14.5c.


----------



## greggles (3 October 2018)

Rhinomed has continued to perform well since my last post in June, especially in the last few weeks.

RNO released a September Update on 19 September which outlined the company's progress in a number of areas, specifically:

Columbia Care licensing deal
Mute technology sales growth in US market
Further retail expansion
Since then the RNO share price has trended up. On Monday this week, it gapped up on heavy volume following the company's announcement that it has signed a 12-year exclusive licensing agreement with New York based Columbia Care LLC, America's largest and most experienced manufacturer and provider of medical cannabis products and services in the United States.  The exclusive agreement covers the license of Rhinomed's nasal platform for the delivery of medical cannabis and cannabinoid compounds, analogues and derivatives in the U.S. market. The agreed revenue model will see Rhinomed receive cost plus a double-digit royalty fee on a per product basis.


----------



## Ann (20 May 2019)

*Rhinomed secures FDA and TGA registration for Pronto vapour release product*

_Airway technology product developer Rhinomed (ASX: RNO) has secured US Food and Drug Administration and Australian Therapeutic Goods Administration registration for its Pronto vapour release technology.


The Pronto rechargeable vapour release unit has now been approved as a class I medical device with both countries’ regulators.


Based on Rhinomed’s existing BreatheAssist stenting nasal dilator technology, Pronto comprises the Airstream release system that allows a continuous release of an essential oil blend into the nasal airstream over a set period.


When incorporating the stenting technology into the Pronto vapour release unit, users are provided with a unique dual action device that improves nasal airflow and offers a soothing blend of pure essential oils that are traditionally known to help clear a stuffy nose or assist with enhanced natural sleep. More...

_
Sounds like B/S to me! Blowing some lavender oil, or such like, up your nose as you sleep!  

They had a bit of a volume spike as the news was released but it appeared to be selling not buying as illustrated by Twiggs weekly Money Flow indicator.


----------



## Ann (21 May 2019)

Well someone got excited about blowing lavender spray up their hooter yesterday!


----------



## debtfree (11 August 2021)

100% price increase today caught my eye and the news that caused it below:


----------



## qldfrog (12 August 2021)

debtfree said:


> 100% price increase today caught my eye and the news that caused it below:
> 
> View attachment 128881



Interesting story here.
2 paCkets with 2 systems.was flagged as sell but got in trading halt.
Being a good systematic trader, i reissued a sell.and sold at 27c open...
Well ..it closed at 40c!
2 ways to see that : made a nice 50%+ profit on 2 packets...
Or missed a 2 bagger twice 🥴
In trading systems,trading halts are an issue..when reopen occurs,it is impossible to know what to do as there is not enough data to assume mvt that way or the other from the new open.on bad news it is often a worsening price..the earlier out,the better..but not always.not sure how to make a consistent approach.


----------



## greggles (10 September 2021)

Another million Rhinoswabs sold to the Victorian Department of Health for SARS-CoV-2 testing.


----------

